# NVQ's assessed



## Michael Jackson (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi, my partner and I are planning to immigrate to Canada. We've had our qualifications assessed and jobs identified that we can do. We both work in the Health Service here - Home Care Manager and Addictions Social Worker. I have NVQ's and need to get them assessed. I am asking is there anyone can advise me on how to proceed in getting my qualifications assessed and would Canada recognise them.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Michael Jackson said:


> Hi, my partner and I are planning to immigrate to Canada. We've had our qualifications assessed and jobs identified that we can do. We both work in the Health Service here - Home Care Manager and Addictions Social Worker. I have NVQ's and need to get them assessed. I am asking is there anyone can advise me on how to proceed in getting my qualifications assessed and would Canada recognise them.


You should know that healthcare in Canada is a Provincial matter with each Province setting its own standards. Do you know which Province you are interested in? You should contact the Healthcare authority in that Province.


----------



## Michael Jackson (Oct 4, 2009)

Morning Auld Yin, thank you for your prompt reply. We're looking at Ontario but are open to any Province. At present we have an offer in on our house and once that is sold we plan to complete paperwork. In the mean time we're trying to get our qualifications assessed to speed the process up. That would enable us to start applying for jobs. My partner is a qualified Social Worker with 7 years experience, has a Master Degree and a Bac Degree. I am a Home Care Manager working for the Health Service with over 20 years managing staff / resources. Would I be correct in saying you are originally from Scotland. Can I ask how you have found Canada, any tips for me and what Province you live in.


----------

